
Show HN: Halfchess – Twenty20 of the chess world (apps) - navalsaini
http://www.halfchess.com
======
navalsaini
I have been working on this project for past sometime (on a sabbatical). I
have Android and iOS apps built with ReactJS/Cordova. It uses modified p4wn
engine to accommodate a new piece - crab in stage 7 (moves zig-zag). Backend
is in Nodejs (uses a DI framework known as archiejs
[https://github.com/archiejs](https://github.com/archiejs) \- that I wrote).
Leaderboard uses heroiclabs API (heroiclabs.com). It is hosted on gcloud - app
engine(1-5 insts), a mongodb db cluster (2 insts) and redis cache (1 inst).
Everything is g1-small instance for now. I am using Tappx (tappx.com) and
Admob add networks for monetization. I will be happy to answer and take
feedbacks on technology, product, etc... Do ping me here.

* Rule to remember while playing - stalemate is not a draw.

(Also note, I can be approached for remote development work - nodejs, reactjs,
fullstack - flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_short.pdf).

------
navalsaini
Direct link to apps

Android :

[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.flipflopapp.halfche...](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.flipflopapp.halfchess)

iOS :

[https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftw...](https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=1182813218)

